# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Star Wars - Ships of the Old Republic

## DanielHasenbos

So my last map was a Star Wars spaceship from the Old Republic. I really liked making it and thought I could make it a series. There are not a whole lot of technical Star Wars deck plans, but the ships that I am going to map come from the Old Republic game. Since they are players ships and can be explored from the inside there is actually a whole lot of reference to work from. I noticed that some plans show errors (one ship has a crew's quarters in the exact spot where the port engine should be), so I will be fixing that. Generally I will stay true to the original design. 

I am going to keep this post for posting the finished plans and will update whenever I finish one. 

*Corellian Defender-Class Light Corvette*




*Fury-Class Imperial Interceptor*




*BT-7 Thunderclap Assault Ship*



*
XS Stock Light Freighter*




*X-70B Phantom-Class Prototype*




*D5-Mantis Patrol Craft*

----------


## DanielHasenbos

I've started working on the second ship, the _Fury_-Class Imperial Interceptor and it is coming along nicely. I have drawn the outside and the inner walls. Next step is to draw the interior and finally coloring. I have added labels as placeholders, but these may not be final!

So here she is: the _Fury_-Class Imperial Interceptor



As always, let me know what you think!

----------


## Abu Lafia

This is a fantastic project Dan! The interceptor looks really neat so far and i love the layout you chose for representing these ships a lot. I'll rep you here for the wonderful Corellian Corvette too, and i have the feeling it wont be the last time i'll spending some rep in this thread...  :Very Happy:  Looking forward to see this fleet of ships grow!

----------


## Korash

Love these plans  :Smile: .

My one critique is that my old eyes have trouble focusing on the text. The black outline tends to "get lost" in between the white of the background and the white of the text itself.

The ships themselves are GORGEOUS!!!!!!

----------


## Voolf

These are magnificent Daniel, i just love it.

----------


## Mouse

Beautiful  :Very Happy: 

I have to admit that I do have a similar problem with the text as Korash, though  :Wink:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> This is a fantastic project Dan! The interceptor looks really neat so far and i love the layout you chose for representing these ships a lot. I'll rep you here for the wonderful Corellian Corvette too, and i have the feeling it wont be the last time i'll spending some rep in this thread...  Looking forward to see this fleet of ships grow!


Thank you Abu! Yes, yes, spread as much rep as you can! No, just kidding, but I'm glad you like this project (:




> Love these plans .
> 
> My one critique is that my old eyes have trouble focusing on the text. The black outline tends to "get lost" in between the white of the background and the white of the text itself.
> 
> The ships themselves are GORGEOUS!!!!!!


Thank you Korash! I'll give the text in the second map some thought and will try to make it more legible. If it works, I'll update the first one too.




> These are magnificent Daniel, i just love it.


Thank you Voolf (:




> Beautiful 
> 
> I have to admit that I do have a similar problem with the text as Korash, though


Thank you Mouse! As I said to Korash, I'll work on that(:

----------


## ThomasR

That's some impressive job Daniel ! The ships are gorgeous and like Martin said, I'll spend a fair amount of rep here  :Wink:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> That's some impressive job Daniel ! The ships are gorgeous and like Martin said, I'll spend a fair amount of rep here


Thank you Thomas!

So here's another update with the interior done for the Interceptor.



I have reworked the lower left part of the ship. There is an turret access where I initially planned the crew quarters. Those have now moved down and taken a part of the port engine room. The original deck plans had that whole area designated to crew quarters. However, the outside of the ship clearly shows that there's an engine in that area. so I had to be creative to get that engine room in place. 

As always, let me know your thoughts!

----------


## Josiah VE

Oooh goody. It's looking great already.
What do you use for the nice straight crisp linework?

----------


## Matthew VE

Wow, awesome!!  :Very Happy:   These look awesome. Next you should do the Ebon Hawk from _Knights_ of the Old Republic.  :Wink:   :Wink:  Actually I already found one.

----------


## Falconius

What a great project thread.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> Oooh goody. It's looking great already.
> What do you use for the nice straight crisp linework?


Thank you Josiah! For the lines I use the line tool or the shift key when using a brush. I just click and release on one point, then press and hold the shift key, and click on another point. This draws a straight line between the two points. 




> Wow, awesome!!   These look awesome. Next you should do the Ebon Hawk from _Knights_ of the Old Republic.   Actually I already found one.


Yeah, that's actually one of the maps that inspired me to make these. The style is very similar, so I don't think there's a point in doing the Ebon Hawk too, though I must agree that it's a very cool ship! ;P




> What a great project thread.


Thank you Falconius!

So here's another update for the interceptor.



I have finished most of the coloring, only the cargo hold is left now. This is a Sith ship and I wanted it to have an evil glow about it, though I don't want it to take over the general vibe of the map. Some people also mentioned that the text was a bit hard to read. I have come up with a sort of holographic screen, to stay in the Star Wars vibe. Is this better readable, and does it work?



As always, let me know your thoughts!

----------


## tilt

Damn nice map again - and lovely to see more sci-fi projects in here  :Smile:   The text is easier to read now, however I wondered about the red glow - it seems like it is supposed to show some special features - like openings to a deck below or such - I don't get the impression of sith-evil unfortunately. ;/

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> Damn nice map again - and lovely to see more sci-fi projects in here   The text is easier to read now, however I wondered about the red glow - it seems like it is supposed to show some special features - like openings to a deck below or such - I don't get the impression of sith-evil unfortunately. ;/


Thank you tilt! The red glow is meant to show the glow of red light. This ship is mostly used by Sith and to match that the ship is full of evil, red lights. 

Here's the final version of the _Fury_-Class Imperial Interceptor: I've only slightly tweaked the red lights, finished the cargo bay lights and shadows and added the dimensions of the ship!



I've also updated the first post  :Smile: 

Next up will be the BT-7 Thunderclap or the XS Stock Light Freighter. Let me know which one you want to see first!

----------


## Troedel

Those are really good, futuristic without looking to cluttered. Thumbs up!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> Those are really good, futuristic without looking to cluttered. Thumbs up!


Thank you Troedel!

I have started working on the next map. Actually started some time ago, but I have been very busy with work and life. I haven't made nearly as much progress as I'd like, but here's what I've got so far: the BT-7 Thunderclap assault ship, used by the Republic Military. 



Let me know your thoughts!

----------


## tainotim

Really nice. Looks very professional. Keep up the great work.

Cheers,
tainotim

----------


## ThomasR

> Really nice. Looks very professional. Keep up the great work.
> 
> Cheers,
> tainotim


I beg to differ, Karl, it IS professional  :Wink:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> Really nice. Looks very professional. Keep up the great work.
> 
> Cheers,
> tainotim


Thank you Karl! Will do!  :Wink: 




> I beg to differ, Karl, it IS professional


Thank you very much Thomas!

Here's the next update with all the linework done. Next I'll add color to the interior and maybe make some final changes. 



As always, let me know what you think!

----------


## Voolf

This looks fabulous. I love space theme, and those illustrations are amazing. Are you doing all the line work in PS, or vector program ?

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> This looks fabulous. I love space theme, and those illustrations are amazing. Are you doing all the line work in PS, or vector program ?


Thank you Voolf! I'm really discovering these Sci-fi maps as well, it's great fun working on these! This was all done in Photoshop. A vector program might perhaps be better for this sort of thing. I have tried Inkscape once of twice, but I couldn't find out how to use it. I'll probably just have to was a couple tutorials to get familiar with it. Maybe even get illustrator, since that's also Adobe software, but I don't know.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

And here's the final version of the BT-7 Thunderclap Assault Ship:



As always, let me know what you think!

Next up is de XS Stock Light Freighter. I'll update as soon as I have finished the hull in layout of the inside of the ship!

----------


## Runninghead

Brilliant work Daniel!
I've been doing a lot of semi-vector Star Wars product work myself recently.
Currently I'm working on Vader's Tie Advanced in Illustrator.
I found people can get VERY exacting over it!  :Smile: 
This is really impressive precision and I love the style too, hope they appreciate the detail- it looks so cool!

----------


## Mouse

Totally splendid  :Very Happy: 

Very beautiful drawing, aside from being unquestionably accurate  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Another beautiful plan and I cannot wait for the next, that's one of my favorite !

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> Brilliant work Daniel!
> I've been doing a lot of semi-vector Star Wars product work myself recently.
> Currently I'm working on Vader's Tie Advanced in Illustrator.
> I found people can get VERY exacting over it! 
> This is really impressive precision and I love the style too, hope they appreciate the detail- it looks so cool!


Thanks RH! Please share your work! I'd love to see other peoples' maps!



> Totally splendid 
> 
> Very beautiful drawing, aside from being unquestionably accurate


Thank you Mouse ;D I'll try and see if I can land one of these on your helicopter pad!



> Another beautiful plan and I cannot wait for the next, that's one of my favorite !


Thank you Thomas! Have you played the game? Or do you just like the design?

----------


## Mouse

LOL!  The pad is 55' diameter, so you'd probably sink the entire island!

----------


## ThomasR

I've played, and played, and played  :Wink:

----------


## Runninghead

Hi Daniel, sadly I can't share details yet (and my work is not cartographical) but my first Star Wars product designs should be out soon so I'll post photos here asap  :Very Happy:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Here's an update of the XS Stock Light Freighter. The hull and layout of the rooms and corridors is done. Next step is to draw and color the interior of the ship. 



I really like how this ship so similar to the Millennium Falcon. In fact, the YT series designs are inspired by the design of the XS Stock Light Freighter. It is also the only player ship from the Old Republic games that is also Canon. Anyways, let me know your thoughts!

----------


## Voolf

Awesome awesome, just love it.

----------


## ThomasR

Holy jawas !! I remember the lightsaber benchmark in the cargo hold.

----------


## Josiah VE

Holy jawas is right! (good one by the way Thomas). These are fantastic!
I'd love to see a timelapse of you drawing it, or a tutorial.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

Lucky, lucky players!

Just beautiful  :Very Happy:

----------


## Carnifex

Very nice! Which program?

Here's my take on the Millennium Falcon:
https://cartographersguild.com/showt...ght=millennium

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> Awesome awesome, just love it.


Thank you Voolf!




> Holy jawas !! I remember the lightsaber benchmark in the cargo hold.


Thanks Thomas! What lightsaber benchmark do you mean?




> Holy jawas is right! (good one by the way Thomas). These are fantastic!
> I'd love to see a timelapse of you drawing it, or a tutorial.


Thanks Josiah! I might do a timelapse sometime. Perhaps the next one in the series. As for a tutorial, I think the best I can do is just share a thorough WIP. Might also keep that in mind for the next one (:




> Lucky, lucky players!
> 
> Just beautiful


Thank you Mouse!




> Very nice! Which program?
> 
> Here's my take on the Millennium Falcon:
> https://cartographersguild.com/showt...ght=millennium


Thank you Carnifex! Everything is done in Photoshop. I remember when you were working on that map. It's really a great one and nice to see it again (:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

And here's the finished version of the XS Stock Light Freighter:

 

As always, let me know what you think!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Next one coming up, the X-70B _Phantom_-Class Prototype!



Let me know your thoughts!

----------


## ThomasR

I remember that in KotOR you could tweak lightsabers playing with crystals. The benchmark were you could do it was in the cargo hold of the ship.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> I remember that in KotOR you could tweak lightsabers playing with crystals. The benchmark were you could do it was in the cargo hold of the ship.


Aaaah, it's been too long since I played this game. I really wouldn't remember. I do believe that in the KotOR II you had this workbench in the garage room, where you could upgrade your items and weapons etc. I assume you had something in SWTOR

----------


## Mouse

Wow!  You're making these maps so incredibly fast I just can't keep up with you here!

Beautiful - twice over  :Very Happy:

----------


## Voolf

Woah, this is a must nominee for a structure map of 2017.

----------


## Mouse

Which one!!!

I think we might have to club together and each nominate a different one  :Wink:

----------


## Voolf

Does not matter, in this case one speaks for all.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

I'd have to post the maps in the finished maps forum to qualify them anyways. So I think I'll do it the same way I did this, post the whole collection in one thread. Then you can nominate the whole collection I guess. Or would it be better to post them all separately?

----------


## Mouse

When a map is nominated from a collection of maps in the same thread it is named as the nominated map, so you could do it either way, really  :Smile:

----------


## Meshon

Still loving the bits of tech you're putting in here. The circle below right from the bridge, the details in the engines. You've really filled in the space with great pieces, the whole thing is awesome. Nice work!

----------


## Voolf

If you put them separately in one thread we have to vote only for one. You could make all in one image, but i guess that would be really BIG one.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

where I combine the whole collection. Otherwise I'd feel like I would be spamming the finished maps forum with my maps. 



> Still loving the bits of tech you're putting in here. The circle below right from the bridge, the details in the engines. You've really filled in the space with great pieces, the whole thing is awesome. Nice work!


Thank you meshon! Glad you like it! I just try to fill everything in as good as I can. It helps that these ships are used in the game. There's a lot of reference material from many different angles.

----------


## Mouse

If you put each one in a fresh comment of its own it would be easier for us to separate them and identify them individually for nomination purposes  :Wink:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

And here's the final version of the X-70B _Phantom_-Class Prototype:



Next in the in this series will be de _D5 Mantis_ Patrol Craft

----------


## Mouse

All these are so beautiful - so fine in detail.  I have no idea how you think in 3D inside a ship, but you obviously do - to have made such beautiful and accurate maps  :Very Happy:

----------


## Matthew VE

Looks fantastic, as always Daniel! I love these!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> All these are so beautiful - so fine in detail.  I have no idea how you think in 3D inside a ship, but you obviously do - to have made such beautiful and accurate maps


Thank you Mouse! It really helps that these are playable ships. There maps from the game that I use as a guide and videos on YouTube that I can look at to get an idea of the interior of the ship. I'm also working on a 'surpise' map for the people that are familiar with the Old Republic era. There are no complete deck plans of that ship and the ones that are used in the game are terrible and make no sense when you try to put them on the actual ship. That means that it takes a lot of time to figure out what the interior should look like and it's a lot more complicated. But the creative liberty that comes with it actually makes it that much more fun to do!



> Looks fantastic, as always Daniel! I love these!


Thank you Matthew!

----------


## Wired

*sigh* I'm extremely envious of your ability to draw wonderful shapes and details. And I'm saddened that I cnanot rep you adequately for it.  :Frown:

----------


## Ilanthar

This thread is quite a gold mine for sci-fi maniacs  :Wink: . Impressive designs, Daniel.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> *sigh* I'm extremely envious of your ability to draw wonderful shapes and details. And I'm saddened that I cnanot rep you adequately for it.





> This thread is quite a gold mine for sci-fi maniacs . Impressive designs, Daniel.


Thank both of you (:

I've made a tutorial for the style that I'm using here. Have a look at it!

----------


## Ilanthar

I don't have phtoshop, but I surely will study it  :Wink: !  Thanks :Smile: .

----------


## Miska

These are just amazing. I'm a real fan of your ships.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> I don't have phtoshop, but I surely will study it !  Thanks.


You're welcome (:



> These are just amazing. I'm a real fan of your ships.


Thank you Miska! Means a lot coming from you!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Here's a new update for the D5. This time I I've gone a little further and added some wear and tear on the outside of the ship. I think it really works very well, but I'd like to hear your thoughts on this!



I'm very busy with work, so it may be a while before I get back with an update/the final map. However, when this ship is done I've got a surprise for all of you (or at least the ones who like the Old Republic Era)! And I was thinking that after that I might start doing requests maybe? Don't know if anyone would like that, or that it would work. Let me know your thoughts on the idea, and also the map.

----------


## Voolf

Looking good, It is great you decided to make more. Lookinf forward to the final version. I very much like the weary exterior

----------


## DanielHasenbos

It's been a long time, but this one is finally finished! May I present to you: the _D5-Mantis_ Patrol Craft!



I'm thinking of wrapping of this series, but before I do so I'm going to have one final surprise for all the Star Wars fans around here. I'm not going to spoil it just yet, but here's a tiny teaser (:



As always, let me know your thoughts!

----------


## Voolf

Perfect as all of them. Waiting for the last one.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> Perfect as all of them. Waiting for the last one.


Thank you Voolf!

----------


## Wired

These are amazing, Daniel. I envy your ability to create them!  :Smile:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> These are amazing, Daniel. I envy your ability to create them!


Thank you Wired! I don't know if you've already seen it, but I've done a tutorial in which I describe my methods. You can find it here.

----------


## Mouse

And here you are, still turning them out - stunning image, after stunning image  :Smile: 

Amazing!

I think it must be about time for another rep  :Smile:

----------


## Wired

> Thank you Wired! I don't know if you've already seen it, but I've done a tutorial in which I describe my methods. You can find it here.


Thank you, much appreciated, Daniel!  :Smile:

----------


## Azélor

I think I already told you before but this is a really cool project! 
Is this something you do as a hobby or are these commissions you are doing for someone?

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> And here you are, still turning them out - stunning image, after stunning image 
> 
> Amazing!
> 
> I think it must be about time for another rep


Thank you very much, Mouse!




> I think I already told you before but this is a really cool project! 
> Is this something you do as a hobby or are these commissions you are doing for someone?


Thank you, Azelor! These maps are done just for fun. On DeviantArt I have been receiving some specific requests, just requests though, no commissions.

----------

